# Dead horse beating?



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

I don't understand the purpose of constantly posting about the same subjects. :scratchhead:

In the short time I have been on TAM, I notice certain issues being posted ad nauseam:

-Mandatory paternity testing.
-Importance of virginity/number of sex partners before marriage.
-Alpha/Beta debates.
-Feminism.
-Whether or not marijuana is addictive.

It seems like these subjects turn into fruitless flame wars with links being posted and everyone just going in circles. I wonder why we just can't agree to disagree and find other things to talk about. 

Why do members love the sound of a dead horse being beaten?
The animal is already DEAD. I don't seek to control what others post about; just don't understand why we have to keep arguing about the same stuff.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

I'm glad you brought this up, nowadays fathers really need to do DNA testing to make sure they're supporting their own kids. Infidelity is rampant, and the tests are fast and cheap. It's especially important if the wife has a history of lots of sex partners and has an Alpha personality while the husband is a Beta, much more likely she cheated. If she's a feminist who smokes pot, well consider yourself lucky if the paternity test comes back in your favor.

Anyone want to go horseback riding?


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

omg.

:rofl:


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

MrsKy said:


> Why do members love the sound of a dead horse being beaten?
> The animal is already DEAD. I don't seek to control what others post about; just don't understand why we have to keep arguing about the same stuff.


In some cases, it's boredom. In some cases, even though the topic has been around before, it may be new so some posters, and people feel like it's not really been discussed until *I* weigh in. And then, when I do weigh in, it's not really over until I convince someone that they are wrong and I am right...while they attempt the same.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsKy said:


> I don't understand the purpose of constantly posting about the same subjects. :scratchhead:
> 
> In the short time I have been on TAM, I notice certain issues being posted ad nauseam:
> 
> ...


Why? You really do not understand why?

Let me tell you why. To you, all those questions and all those answers look the same. 

*They are not.*

Each person's story is different and unique. Why? Because it is *their* story. Who cares if someone else had to be reminded that, yes, generally speaking, it is wrong for a wife/husband to send 20,000 texts to "just a good friend?" Or if yet another poster has to be, as gently as possible, given the suggestion that he or she really needs to get an STD test?

No dead horses here. Just lots of people with the same (but devastatingly unique to them) questions.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Nothing wrong with resurrecting old threads if it deals with an issue you are coping with.

Searching for particular keywords is how many people ... and spammers ... find us.

It is frowned upon when someone responds directly or indirectly to a poster when they asked the initial question six months to a year or more ago.


----------

